# Schade, aber ich sage Bye Bye!



## Kartodis (25. November 2015)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

 

seit 2006 bin ich nun aktiver Nutzer von buffed.de. Bereits Anfang diesen Jahres, hat die Seite leider einiges an ihrem Charme verloren und hat sich gefühlt zu einer 90%igen Blizzard und Wargaming Seite hin entwickelt. 

Nicht dass ich nicht auch sehr gerne WoW spiele, aber was zu viel ist, ist zu viel. Zu Zeiten einer Abonnentenzahl um die 10 Millionen, konnte ich das noch halbwegs nachvollziehen. Aber mittlerweile ist doch WoW auch 

nur noch eines (wenn auch qualitativ hochertig) von vielen Spielen. Gerade im Multiplayer Bereich. 

Vielleicht habe ich mich im fortschreitenden Alter auch einfach mehr in Richtung anderer Spiele entwickelt und bin dementsprechend bei euch nicht mehr an der richtigen Adresse.

 

Die letzten 2 Monate hatte es den Anschein, als würde es wieder in die richtige Richtung gehen und ich wieder zu Buffed zurückfinden würde. Die Berichterstattung über die WoW-Beta, hat mich nun aber doch endgültig vom Gegenteil überzeugt. Deswegen packe ich meine sieben Sachen zusammen und mach mich vom Acker.

 

Ich möchte allen Buffies für die schönen Jahre danken. In den Anfängen von Blasc, der ersten Buffed-Show und dem nach wie vor lustigen Buffed-Cast, habe ich mich immer wohl gefühlt. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu alt geworden.

 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg noch!

 

Frank


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2015)

Hallo,

 

das ist schade zu hören.

 

Zum Löschen benutze dafür bitte die Funktion in deinen Einstellungen:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/user/59651-centerman/?tab=settings&view=leave

 

Gruß


----------

